
Ask HN: Which to join? late stage pre IPO or FAANG - uptownfunk
If my objective function is purely to optimize upside potential (income, bonus, stock etc) does it make sense to join an established FAANG or a late stage pre Ipo like Airbnb, Qualtrix etc? Thinking about middle management roles..
======
prostoalex
Late stage pre-IPO stock is usually fairly valued, and very few companies at
this stage would consider ISOs (which have somewhat of a tax benefit).

Therefore no hard rule, just run the numbers on an offer-by-offer basis.
Depending on your fit and skill set some employer might kick in some premium
to tilt the scale in their favor.

